# HELP !



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

Last week I saw one of my caribes have a huge wound on its left side and it doesnt look like bite mark. Then 2 days ago I saw him with a big blister that poped out last nite







Now I saw my tern having the same thing







It might be a parasite but im not sure. Any help will much appreciated, don't want my shoal to die















I'll try to post pics tonight.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

a wound and a blister type thing on your fish may be a fungal infection. i don't know if internal parasites will make a gapin wound in the side of your fish. sounds fungal to me.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

yea, i think it is fungal. Blisters just came out of nowhere. Just did a water change and added some salt today, hopefully they get better.


----------



## dpwright (Aug 17, 2003)

if caught early 1teasp. rock salt per gal.[not marine salt cuz it has other stuff in it that can mess up your ph.]two drops per gal. formalin added to the bath is also recomended,with a second dose after 3 days.no need for a water change in between formalin dissipates in time.nitrofurizone is said to have antifungal properties and help with secondary bac. infection.in advanced cases ask your vet for griseofulvin... hope your fish gets better .


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

dpwright said:


> if caught early 1teasp. rock salt per gal.[not marine salt cuz it has other stuff in it that can mess up your ph.]two drops per gal. formalin added to the bath is also recomended,with a second dose after 3 days.no need for a water change in between formalin dissipates in time.nitrofurizone is said to have antifungal properties and help with secondary bac. infection.in advanced cases ask your vet for griseofulvin... hope your fish gets better .


 The type of salt you are looking for should be available at your nearest LFS or even Walmart if it near. Post some pics when you can so we can get a better understanding of the situation.


----------

